#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Απαίτηση έκδοσης ΠΕΑ και για ακίνητα κάτω των 50τμ από 01.01.2016 και άλλες αλλαγές με το νέο σχέδιο νόμου

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με το *σχέδιο νόμου* του ΥΠΕΚΑ που κατατέθηκε στη Βουλή, η έκδοση ΠΕΑ (Πιστοποιητικού Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης) θα είναι *από 01.01.2016* υποχρεωτική και για όσα ακίνητα είναι *κάτω από 50τμ*.

Επίσης, *από 09.07.2015* θα είναι υποχρεωτική και για τα *δημόσια κτήρια άνω των 250τμ*. 

Τέλος, από *01.01.2014*, θα πρέπει για την έκδοση ΠΕΑ να γίνεται πρώτα επιθεώρηση όλων των* συστημάτων θέρμανσης άνω των 20KW* και όλων των *συστημάτων κλιματισμού άνω των 12KW*.

Σημαντική είναι και η υποχρέωση δήλωσης του δείκτη ενεργειακής απόδοσης όπως προκύπτει από το ΠΕΑ (εφόσον έχει εκδοθεί) σε κάθε εμπορική διαφήμιση ακινήτου για πώληση ή ενοικίαση.
Αυτό είναι σημαντικό, διότι έτσι θα αποκτήσουν ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα τα ακίνητα με καλύτερη ενεργειακή κατάταξη, θα αντιληφθεί ο κόσμος την χρησιμότητα του ΠΕΑ (λέμε τώρα  :Γέλιο: ) και θα προχωρήσουν σε αναβαθμίσεις των κατοικιών τους (όσοι έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα) προκειμένου να ενοικιαστούν (κυρίως).

----------

